# Yao's First game: Rockets V Sonics



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Gumby will be starting Francis, Mobley, Jackson, Griffin and Yao. Lots of movement for Yao. Mobley will actually be passing the ball.

Interesting to see how Gumby rotates around Yao, in first 5 minutes there has been alot of passing which is always a good thing.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets lose, Yao gets 20 points, 10 rebounds, 2 blocks in 25-30 minutes. Gumby tried a bunch of combinations out there, obviously didn't care about winning just experimenting.

Griffin played HORRENDOUS, kept on missing layups.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

just noticed that clearly his upper body is thicker now and arms are getting bigger too.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>333</b>!
> 
> 
> just noticed that clearly his upper body is thicker now and arms are getting bigger too.


I see u been checkin him out :groucho:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Rockets lose, Yao gets 20 points, 10 rebounds, 2 blocks in 25-30 minutes. Gumby tried a bunch of combinations out there, obviously didn't care about winning just experimenting.
> 
> Griffin played HORRENDOUS, kept on missing layups.



Did you see that overhead pass from when he was in the block!! The first time they previewed it on ESPN news a couple of the guys in the backround where going nuts about it!

That was awesome, man he has phenonmal passing instincts a true star in the making.

I am gonna stick to my Original prediction and say that Eddie will be a bust yet again.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see that overhead pass from when he was in the block!! The first time they previewed it on ESPN news a couple of the guys in the backround where going nuts about it!


A bullet man. When he did something like that to Moochie, it knocked the air out of Mooch.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> A bullet man. When he did something like that to Moochie, it knocked the air out of Mooch.


I never saw that, that's hilarious though poor Mooch.


I am just glad someone else saw that, man that was sweet, seriously it takes so much skill and it's so rare for players to do things like that. That pass was on par with that sort of slap pass that he did last year to francis, man that kicked ***.

It was over the other centers HEAD for chirstsakes. So accurate clean and he had to turn in to do it against another center. Anyway I can't wait to see another Rockets game now. 

Anyway


----------

